# New Tool for DELTA CRAP



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Customer bought a Delta Kitchen Faucet at Homey. 
Had a spray and required 4 holes to mount
Shanks on the faucet and Hose escheution were 1" in Diameter
Plastic nuts - Plastic shanks. Normally I would use a basin buddy
wrench for the eared plastic nuts. The basin buddy would have fit the ears, but would not fit over the shank. Basin wrench didn't do much better. Made a tool, worked good. Ground in the grooves,
on 1-1/4" pipe. Brazed in a old 3/8 drive socket on the other end.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice Mr.Bill , Looks like it will give a good shoulder work out also. Has me thinking..


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

You could make one out of pvc and you wouldn't need a handle since your working with plastic anyway. How tight does it need to be?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*was from home depot??*

was the Delta faucet ok or was it a cheap china knock off....??

I simply wont install anything form Home depot or Lowes.. .....its all from china and is junk

did you win or did it beat you??









?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I know the situation he's talking about...the hold down nuts have really long tabs. 

I didn't like it either. The faucet I was working on was $79.00 so I couldn't expect much. 

Delta is trying to do something that I disagree with and I don't care if California is setting these standards. I can see these all plastic shower valves coming someday...it's going to happen I bet.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*pex shower valves*



DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I know the situation he's talking about...the hold down nuts have really long tabs.
> 
> I didn't like it either. The faucet I was working on was $79.00 so I couldn't expect much.
> 
> Delta is trying to do something that I disagree with and I don't care if California is setting these standards. I can see these all plastic shower valves coming someday...it's going to happen I bet.


my local supplier says that the new pex shower valves and faucets will be out next spring and eveything else will be discontinued...

they are so stupid......


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I know the situation he's talking about...the hold down nuts have really long tabs.
> 
> I didn't like it either. The faucet I was working on was $79.00 so I couldn't expect much.
> 
> Delta is trying to do something that I disagree with and I don't care if California is setting these standards. I can see these all plastic shower valves coming someday...it's going to happen I bet.


Yes this faucet was probably the same one. Long plastic supply tubes.
The whole thing in the box propably weighed about a pound and a quarter or less. I never saw a piece of junk like this. BUT when you work for a customer for years and were always called to do their repairs. Now all of a sudden the lady goes to the H/D or Lowes and buys a faucet. I really cannot refuse to install it. After all they are my customer (say something gross or p_ _ s them off) and I could lose a customer. I do make sure they get this paper I wrote (see the attachment). Maybe the next time they will think before they buy. Especially that the new faucet will probably die in about a year and a half.


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for writing that! Very good document Bill!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I like that document Bill. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

creative tool.

Moen has a special tool you have to order from them in order to pull certain cartridges out of their new style faucets, no, the 2 different pullers they have won't work.

Look into it guys, had a buddy bring this to my attention, I went over to the job he was on to see because I didn't believe none of their pullers would work. we both ordered them that afternoon!


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I installed a Delta Diamond yesterday that the HO probably got at Homey. I used the Ridgid faucet tool to install it and I had to pull the metal insert out - the tool itself is large enough to accommodate the larger-sized stubs. The faucet also came with a funky little wrench to remove the aerator that has a clip to store it on the long tubes that are built into the faucet. And the tubes were long enough to reach the stops and then some, even though they were close to the bottom of the cabinet.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I use the same tool on a lot of faucets. Works well. Doesn't replace a basin wrench, but has it's uses.


----------

